# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Stacy Barton Leaves KMGL

## Keith

What a shock it was to me to find out that Stacy Barton, one of the threesomes on the moring show on Magic104.1, left KMGL and went to 96.9 BOB FM. She had been with KMGL for many years, and she seemed to enjoy doing the morning show. I am assuming that BOB offered her a nice package, in order for her to leave Magic. 

Either way, I will miss her, because I refuse to listen to BOB FM. I like family friendly stations.

----------


## MadMonk

I look forward to following her inevitable corruption on BOB.  :Wink:

----------


## NE Oasis

It will be interesting to see if Stacy can help to make BOB significant during the morning drive again. As reflected elsewhere in the forum Lisa Mirick was the driving force in BOB's popularity. Stacy had to have been offered a great deal to try to tone down the trash, I wish her luck. :Smiley053:

----------


## sweetdaisy

Stacy Barton is great...I remember her from KJ-103 EONS ago.  Glad to hear she's still around.   :Smile: 

I'm going to miss Phil from Kiss FM, since he has now joined BOB, too.

----------


## redcup

I liked Lisa a lot and Stacy is doing OK so far.  We will see how it goes.

----------


## peewee

I think Stacy should have stayed at Magic, he career is going down hil fast on "the bob". It's not even Thanksgiving yet and now their playing x-mas music. Good grief, Lisa help!!!

----------


## Legal

Stacy Barton is the only thing that BOB has going on the morning show. The two guys with her Phil and Ron seem to see who can talk the most. WHY CAN'T THEY JUST SHUT UP ????

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

I have to say I never listened to Bob in the morning very often before Stacy and Phil joined the station! I thought Ron was full of himself and Lisa was just disgusting.  I used to listen to stacy on Magic and Phil on Kiss, but I can hardly say that I was a full time listener of either.

I can now say that I LOVE the morning show on Bob! They have toned it down considerably.  I laugh hard every morning. Believe it or not I can now let my kids listen!  I do notice that Ron interupts quite a bit...but that is getting better too! I am beggining to actually like Ron (which suprises even me).  The stand out for me is both Phil and Stacy...I had no idea that either one was this funny!  Much better than Jack and Ron or Bob and Tom.  Just my opinion...

----------


## floater

I also liked Stacy when she was on KJ-103. My high school bandmates and I got to listen to her speak at a banquet because she was a former student of our director. I stopped listening to KJ in the morning for awhile when she and her partner left.

But now I'm a converted Jack and Ron fan.

----------


## Intrepid

Stacy Barton is a graduate of Moore High School.

I remember her having to come to a Westmoore school Assembly after the Jags beat the Lions in football either my junior or Senior year.  She had made a bet on the air while at KJ that if Moore lost, she would have to play the Westmoore fight song on her trumpet (I think that's the insturment she plays(ed).

----------


## floater

^ I remember that bet!!! They played the clip of the bet on the intercom. Her partner said that he would leave KJ if the Jags lost. It was a cool moment, at least for this teen.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

Who was her partner? and did he leave KJ because of the bet?

----------


## floater

No, fortunately, the Jaguars won. I don't remember his name, but he didn't leave. I doubt he really would have anyway. This was back in '89 or '90.

----------


## Legal

The BOB morning show is really starting to jell, the trash talk has disappeared and it is family approperate. They have some funny topics every morning, I think the reason they brought Stacy over was to clean up the trash talk and make the show fun.

----------

